# brown algae on plants



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i was just wondering the easiest and safest way to remove the brown algae on my plants, glass, and other things without harming my plants or rhom. it also has like brown hair looking stuff coming off of some of the plants. somone told me to get silicate remover to put in my filter i wasnt sure what a good and safe one to buy was. i saw this silicate remover but wasnt sure if it would work or if its safe. well if anyone can help that would be cool. also i clean my glass jsut about every week or so to get rid of the stuff on the glass but its on my plants. my plecos have been doing a ok job but there still some in there. well heres a picture anyways tell me what u think the best thing to get or do is.

thanks


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i also leave 2 40watt nutri plant lights on a timer from 12noon till 12midnight everyday because i read that plants should get atleast 12 hours of light. should i cutback or what should i do about that


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

just get a bunch of ghost shrimps! it works for me!


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

with a rhom


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Usually brown algae is caused by incorrect or over-lighting.In your case as i saw from your pic the problem exist mostly in the leaves that are closer to the surface so closer to the lights.
I suggest you to lower the 'on-lights' time from 12 to 9-10 hours per day and wait at least 2 weeks for everything goes back to normal.

Keep us updated


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

ok thanks ill do that. i just thought planted needs like atleast 12 hours of light but i am gonna lower the lighting down right now ill let u know how it goes
matt


----------

